# Portugal Liga 27/02-02/03



## A_Skywalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Benfica v Leixoes
 27/02/2009 21:00 GMT
  1.50 3.50 6.75 statsAll Bets (2) 
P.Ferreira v Rio Ave
 28/02/2009 16:00 GMT
  1.909 3.20 3.75 statsAll Bets (2) 
Nacional v Academica
 28/02/2009 17:30 GMT
  1.60 3.40 5.50 statsAll Bets (2) 
FC Porto v Sporting CP
 28/02/2009 20:30 GMT
  1.90 3.25 3.75 statsAll Bets (2) 
Belenenses v Naval
 01/03/2009 16:00 GMT
  2.10 3.00 3.40 statsAll Bets (2) 
Trofense v Amadora
 01/03/2009 16:00 GMT
  2.25 3.00 3.10 statsAll Bets (2) 
Maritimo v Setubal
 01/03/2009 20:00 GMT
  1.50 3.50 6.75 statsAll Bets (2) 
Braga v Guimaraes
 02/03/2009 19:45 GMT
  1.75 3.25 4.50 statsAll Bets (2)


----------

